# Advice on Carrier



## taimoor (Jul 23, 2008)

I have read the numerous threads on pet carriers and thanks for all the info. it seems that a majority of the people use a medium/large sherpa from Petsmart : http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753706

I have sort of narrowed it down to 4 different ones and wanted to get inputs from the extremely helpful people here.. to figure out what would be best for Hero...

Hero is currently 5 months and 10lbs 8oz .. He is projected to be about 14 lbs.
He is : 15" length x 9" high

My primary goal was to have a carrier for planes, but one that can also be used for car rides as well as other places where he is not allowed to walk around.

Here are the options :

http://www.faithfulpetproducts.com/catalog/item/1037713/5509718.htm
18" L x 12" W x 14.25" H including wheels Bag Height 12"
Like it because it rolls..

http://www.faithfulpetproducts.com/catalog/item/1037713/4148913.htm
14" wide x 11" deep x 20" high
Like it because it rolls... lies flat and can be used as a backpack as well

http://www.sturdiproducts.com/4111/xcart/product.php?productid=2&cat=1&page=1
18"L x 12"H x 12"W
Like it because it seems the shape and its flexibility will help it fit under most seats

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753706
18" L x 10½" H x 11" W
Couldnt forget the most popular pick.

Any thoughts are much appreciated ...

Thanks


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the cute red one, but I guess I would choose the first one to be sensible. I have the Sherpa-to-Go, it's the one on wheels and I got the large size. LeeAnn hooked me up with a great price when she found hers. I think it was cheaper than the one listed here. But here's a pic anyways. http://www.sherpapet.com/products/detail.php?proddetail_name=On-Wheels&proddetail_post=Y I don't fly much, but if I ever need too it's good to have a carrier thats airline approved and I thought with dog and luggage it would be handy to have it on wheels.

I'm just comparing your guy to Rufus and he was the same weight at 6 months, so pretty close in size. Rufus is 15 pounds now and 11 inches at the withers. The airlines want them to be able to stand up and turn around in the carrier so the 10 1/2 might be ok or maybe not. It's so hard to guess since he's still growing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is a link to what I think is the BEST carrier for dogs flying in cabin. It holds up to 150 lbs on top of it too, so concern for dog getting smashed.

http://www.tutto.com/index_petonwheels.htm


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know about other airlines but Northwest's size limit is 17L 12W 8H. I'm praying Stella still fits in the one I used last Christmas when I took her to Boston. She's going again with me at Thanksgiving and I'd sure hate to get to the airport and have them deny her.


----------



## casey (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been looking for a carrier and because there are so many choices I'm getting crazy. I would love it to be able to use it on airplanes but have decided that I might just get two, one for plane travel and another to use all the time. There are two carriers I'm interested in: Pet Geat Traveler and a large Snoozer. My Lola is long, 23" from nose to base of tail. I live in NYC and can use public transportation if she's in a carrier so I really have to have wheels and the two mentioned above have wheels, just wondering if anyone has actually seen them in person. Pet stores in the city don't have the space so all I can rely on are internet pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Here is a link to what I think is the BEST carrier for dogs flying in cabin. It holds up to 150 lbs on top of it too, so concern for dog getting smashed.
> 
> http://www.tutto.com/index_petonwheels.htm


Kathy,
Is the small big enough for a hav that is around 14 pounds? I really have no idea just how much room they would need!

Thanks!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What about the carriers at www.petflys.com? Has anyone used them?


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Taimoor,

I think the first one is the most sensible too because you can roll it and carry it. But I love the look of the red one (third) the best!

Kathy,

I think that the medium tutto would be more appropriate or I guess more comfortable. My havanese are 10lbs and they ride in a super sized Pet Flys carrier (12H x 9D x 19L) which is big enough to be comfortable. They have a neck to tail measurement of about 12 or 13 inches which is the more important measurement than weight. 

I have a tutto sewing machine case and it is fantastic so if you need a carrier on wheels I would highly recommend tutto. However, carrying it is not really an option so you would be largely limited to rolling. It really does do stairs and curbs quite well.

Meeka


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Karla,

I was just typing my other reply when yours came in. Yes I have a pet flys and yes I love it. In fact I just ordered a second one. They only think I don't love is one of my kids stepped on it and the stiffness of the roof collapsed and now is dented. It still works but does not look as pretty. It is not the best for warm weather as the ventilation is good but not the best I have seen.

If you do get one then make sure you spray the little pleather strap on the inside with bitter apple. Dogs love to chew it and when they are zippered up inside you can't see them doing it.

Meeka


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Meeka...it is on my wish list!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love my petflys. Then again I think I might have a petflys problem...I'm a serious groupie. I have two petflys carriers. I have one in small and one in medium. I have a wee havanese so she can fit in the small for short plane rides, but I like the medium (which she has a TON of room in) for everyday car rides, going to the coffeehouse, training, etc...I would say that if your Hav is closer to fifteen pounds they could fit in the medium. my sil's cavalier fits nicely in the medium size. tammy, the owner of petflys is just amazing. she does a lot of nice things for charity work, and always includes tons of freebies with her stuff. she's also very easy to work with on the phone. i'll try and find my other petflys threads.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is the link: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4899&highlight=petflys&page=2


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

I have two 14 pound dogs that are roughly the size projected for your pup. We travel with them in the passenger compartment of the plane using two large size Sherpa bags. I wanted bags that wouldn't make the dogs feel too constrained. I was very nervous at the start that we may be told the bags were too large. But, in fact, no one has ever said a word. One end of the bags is flexible, so we put that end under the seat first. The other end is firm, and sticks slightly out from under the seat. But, again, no flight attendant has ever said a word to us about it. We sit window and center, so no other passengers have to make their way around the small section of bag that sticks out.


----------

